# Ordering Plants?



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone have experience with ordering plants from hong kong?
I just put in an order for some anubius but was a bit skeptical because of the colder temperature of the season.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I ordered anubius and narraw left java fern from HK and that was in fall when it was still nice and warm, it came in mush.. now that it's winter well.. did you get express shipping? and not those ebay free shipping that takes a month only to arrive as mush...


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

I got 15 business day shipping, so i should expect frozen mush? lol
Anubius smoothies anyone?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I bet colder is better than hotter.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Will said:


> I bet colder is better than hotter.


Good point Will, i'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Ital_stal said:


> I got 15 business day shipping, so i should expect frozen mush? lol
> Anubius smoothies anyone?


so in another words ebay free shipping 15 business days? I got the same came in a month! mush. best of luck to you though.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> so in another words ebay free shipping 15 business days? I got the same came in a month! mush. best of luck to you though.


You got it! and thanks


----------



## rshep (Sep 4, 2010)

<15 business days? ... mush> ... My experience: Nana petite + flame moss ordered 20 Oct, shipped 24th, arrived 9 Nov in a bubble-wrap envelope containing smaller zip plastic bags with a little water. I was pleasantly surprised at the condition of the nana (no damage) and they have at least doubled in size to date. Moss is now 2" ... [cannot include image of 1 day later]


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

rshep said:


> <15 business days? ... mush> ... My experience: Nana petite + flame moss ordered 20 Oct, shipped 24th, arrived 9 Nov in a bubble-wrap envelope containing smaller zip plastic bags with a little water. I was pleasantly surprised at the condition of the nana (no damage) and they have at least doubled in size to date. Moss is now 2" ... [cannot include image of 1 day later]


Thanks for the hope!  I'll be sure to post pics when it arrives.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

first time I ordered Java Fern and I think Java Moss, came about 1.5 months later and they were ok and survived. I don't remember which seller it was but after that I started ordering from aquaticmagic on ebay and everything I ordered. narrow leaf java fern, anubias nana, and pheonix moss all came in mush same shipping package, bubble evelope and zip lock bag inside with little water.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

I bought it from Aqua Vista, so we'll see.


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

*over seas plant order*

I did it once. They arrived 3 months later. Needless to say I didn't bother opening the packages of green liquid goo. The company refunded my money, but it was a hassle. Took another 2 months to get the money refunded.

I won't do it again.


----------

